# Gave up Dish Absolute Pkg.



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

After talking with "employees" in Denver I decided to give up my Dish absolute pkg. I went WITH: 
America's Top 200 $40.39 (DVR Advantage)
AMERICA'S TOP 250 BONUS PAK $10.01 
GoldHD $10.00 
PlatinumHD $10.00 
local channels $5.00 
DISH Network DVR Service Fee $4.60
Monthly Total Price $80.00

I missed my RSN, Spike, Fox News to mention a few.
I also picked up Encore east in HD now.
My contacts in Denver were able to hook me up "Turbo". 
I also received a discounted rate for 3 months. No commitments!

*I have been told that the channels on Dish Absolute will never expand even if it is "grandfathered" next year. No new HD. You must "Turbo" if you want to see new HD Channels coming "soon".*

I hated going from approx $41 a month to $80 a month but what the heck.
I could drop to AT200 with Turbo silver and leave off the platinum and pay approx $60 a month. 
Anyway I have my channels back and look forward to many new HD Channels in 2009.


----------



## TvilleBee (Feb 11, 2007)

smackman said:


> After talking with "employees" in Denver I decided to give up my Dish absolute pkg. I went WITH:
> America's Top 200 $40.39 (DVR Advantage)
> AMERICA'S TOP 250 BONUS PAK $10.01
> GoldHD $10.00
> ...


Why are you paying for Gold & Platinum? Doesn't the next level of package include the package below it?


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

TvilleBee said:


> Why are you paying for Gold & Platinum? Doesn't the next level of package include the package below it?


It cost $10 dollars to add Gold to AT250 and another $10 dollars for Platinum. Maybe I am not understanding your Question. I want all available HD excluding premium channels and the AT 250 pkg.


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

BTW I have the same package as you, and I switched from AbsoluteHD. I am paying a grand total of $49.90/mo.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

Mr.72 said:


> BTW I have the same package as you, and I switched from AbsoluteHD. I am paying a grand total of $49.90/mo.


May I ask how you got that price? What did I do wrong?


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

Plus per the retailer chat this week, all of the packages are going up from between $ 3-10.00 per month in Feb 09


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

I called them and tried to switch to TurboHD, because I wanted my RSN back. They said I couldn't switch to TurboHD. After a lot of arguing, I finally asked to cancel my service. The "loyalty" dept guy who got on the phone then offered me the package that I needed (basically, all of the HD channels I had with Absolute, plus the non-HD-only base package that would include my RSN) for the same price that I was paying for AbsoluteHD. The alternative was for them to lose a customer.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

Mr.72 said:


> I called them and tried to switch to TurboHD, because I wanted my RSN back. They said I couldn't switch to TurboHD. After a lot of arguing, I finally asked to cancel my service. The "loyalty" dept guy who got on the phone then offered me the package that I needed (basically, all of the HD channels I had with Absolute, plus the non-HD-only base package that would include my RSN) for the same price that I was paying for AbsoluteHD. The alternative was for them to lose a customer.


Nothing wrong with that. I had around $161 dollars refunded to my account for charging me a Receiver fee when I had only one Receiver. I also threatened to cancel if this was not amended. They also sent me a new 722 (with remotes). I did not really need the 722 but I took it with no commitments.
There is a lot of competition so stand your ground.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> I have been told that the channels on Dish Absolute will never expand even if it is "grandfathered" next year. No new HD. You must "Turbo" if you want to see new HD Channels coming "soon".


Specifically, HD Absolute customers are guaranteed to get all new HD channels that come out before Feb 1. After that, no new HD as part of that package.


----------



## HDRoberts (Dec 11, 2007)

puckwithahalo said:


> Specifically, HD Absolute customers are guaranteed to get all new HD channels that come out before Feb 1. After that, no new HD as part of that package.


Yep, as expected. But before I will bite, Dish needs to offer a carrot. No need to preemptively change until Dish launches more stuff I want. And when they do, I'm probably only going to TurboHD Silver.

Or perhaps in Feb, they will use a stick and not continue to grandfather the package.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

Heck, if BBC America comes out in HD before Feb 1, i'm keeping HD Absolute as long as humanly possible


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

puckwithahalo said:


> Specifically, HD Absolute customers are guaranteed to get all new HD channels that come out before Feb 1. After that, no new HD as part of that package.


I will be very suprized to see any new HD Channels before Feb. 1 unless its WFN part 2.
My sources in the mile high city say no more HD for The HD Absolute customers. I guess they could be wrong.
Anyway, I wanted my RSN, Spike and Fox News Channel. 
If any of these 3 go HD before Feb. 1, 2009, I still will be a happy person.
If Dish has a "dramatic price increase in Feb., I will probably go to AT200 with turbo silver.
When certain channels go HD, I will go to a HD package only such as Turbo Silver. You get your RSN with Turbo silver.
I currently get the Platinum upgrade for free.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

dennispap said:


> Plus per the retailer chat this week, all of the packages are going up from between $ 3-10.00 per month in Feb 09


OTA HD is beginning to look real good.
Dish or Direct raising prices during this economic crisis we are going thru would be a arrogant and possibly costly move for these 2 companies. 
Just my opinion.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

smackman said:


> OTA HD is beginning to look real good.
> Dish or Direct raising prices during this economic crisis we are going thru would be a arrogant and possibly costly move for these 2 companies.
> Just my opinion.


All providers are raising prices after the first of the year.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

HobbyTalk said:


> All providers are raising prices after the first of the year.


Well, Thats a Broad answer. I am assuming you are talking about cable networks, DBS providers etc. 
The economy is really bad as we all know and raising rates could back fire for Dish and Directv.
You cannot pul blood out of a turnip.
:backtotop


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

smackman said:


> Well, Thats a Broad answer. I am assuming you are talking about cable networks, DBS providers etc.
> The economy is really bad as we all know and raising rates could back fire for Dish and Directv.
> You cannot pul blood out of a turnip.
> :backtotop


Yes, all providers that I have seen are raising rates, that includes Comcast, TWC, AT&T, Charter, etc. Since all are raising prices then there is no advantage for anyone to switch providers.

It's a business decision. From the looks of it, Dish is increasing rates about 13%. The question will they lose 13% of their subscribers (or income) because of the rate increase? If they don't they come out a bit ahead in short term. In the long term, once the economy recovers in a year or so, they really make out as that 13% increase will already have been adsorbed with an additional % increase the next year.

But I suspect the real reason for the increase is the increased costs to adding all these HD channels everyone wants. You wanna play you gotta pay!!!!


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

If it was increased prices for HD, shouldn't it only raise the HD package/add on prices, and not all packages across the board?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

CoolGui said:


> If it was increased prices for HD, shouldn't it only raise the HD package/add on prices, and not all packages across the board?


Virtually every network, both local and "cable network", are or have raised their retransmission rate to all providers. Locals especially are struggling to pay for their digital/HD upgrades along with a loss of viewership to the ever expanding lineup of cable networks, and are trying to get as much money as possible from the providers. You may have read all of the posts about this or that station being pulled until an agreement was worked out. All of those agreements have SOME rate increase, but many locals want MAJOR increases, like 50% or more. They aren't getting all that, but the increases are a lot more than 2%.

Thus, every provider has to raise their prices and pass this on to their customers. It's no different than fuel surcharges at UPS and FedEx when gas was $5/gallon. It's business.

Let's not forget that all providers continue to add channels and services. That all has to be paid for somewhere.


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

IIP said:


> Let's not forget that all providers continue to add channels and services. That all has to be paid for somewhere.


All but E*. :eek2::nono2:


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

My telephone service is not going up in price.
My Internet provider is not going up in price.
Dish will be looking for a "bailout" if they continue this type of business.
I believe the excuses used for the price increase for Dish could be used by "Joe the plumber" or any company.

The economy is terrible. 
Cash flow for many is worse than 5 years ago.
I find it ridiculous to make excuses for a price increase when this Company is fighting for survival amongst stiff competition.
Many Americans are not getting there "3%" raise this year.
Many are glad to have a job.
More Customers means more money. We will see if this is a sound strategy for Dish.
Ridiculous price increases during this economic back slide make no sense IMO.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

I remember when they use to say that cable would always raise your bill and they did not. They still raised it every year and they stopped saying that because they were lying.


----------



## snowcat (May 29, 2007)

smackman said:


> My telephone service is not going up in price.
> My Internet provider is not going up in price.


Those prices are pretty static in any economy. They are based on the infrustructure, not on any content provider. It's not like Google is charging people to use their service.

But Dish, DirecTv, and cable all raise their prices yearly because they have to pay to deliver content to the viewers. TV shows aren't cheap, and advertising only brings in so much.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

My Internet went up $5 this month, about a 10% increase.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

snowcat said:


> Those prices are pretty static in any economy. They are based on the infrustructure, not on any content provider. It's not like Google is charging people to use their service.
> 
> But Dish, DirecTv, and cable all raise their prices yearly because they have to pay to deliver content to the viewers. TV shows aren't cheap, and advertising only brings in so much.


I understand what you are saying BUT the economy really stinks this fisical year.

What I will do is probably cut my package back to AT200.
I can also drop the platinum HD pkg
I believe many customers will "adjust" their programming pkgs.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

HobbyTalk said:


> My Internet went up $5 this month, about a 10% increase.


My Internet did not go up.


----------



## KalebD (May 8, 2007)

Back to Topic. My current service level is the following:
SilverHD with PlatinumHD, America's Top 200 
Local Channels: Houston, TX DMA Package 
Premium Channels: Starz! 
International or Ala Carte Add-ons: Fox Sports Southwest, DISH Home Protection Plan, DISH Network DVR Service Fee 

To ensure any new HD channels, what should I do?


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Go to Gold 250 (AT250) and Gold HD with PlatinumHD


----------



## KalebD (May 8, 2007)

HobbyTalk said:


> Go to Gold 250 (AT250) and Gold HD with PlatinumHD


SO I would have to have the 250 to get everything. They are not adding anymore HD to my tier, is what I hear you saying.....between the lines. :grin:


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm not saying that. If they add HD, they could add it to At100, AT 200 or AT250, that is not known at this time because we don't know what channels will be added. If the SD version of the added HD channel is in the AT250 package, you would not get it with the AT200/SilverHD package. If you want to be assured to get ALL HD that will be added you will have to get the AT250 package. As it is now, you are not getting all of the HD channels that are available.


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

KalebD said:


> To ensure any new HD channels, what should I do?


You can wait and see what they add to see if you want it.


----------



## KalebD (May 8, 2007)

HobbyTalk said:


> I'm not saying that. If they add HD, they could add it to At100, AT 200 or AT250, that is not known at this time because we don't know what channels will be added. If the SD version of the added HD channel is in the AT250 package, you would not get it with the AT200/SilverHD package. If you want to be assured to get ALL HD that will be added you will have to get the AT250 package. As it is now, you are not getting all of the HD channels that are available.


Now that makes sense. Way too much sense is why i couldn't figure it out :lol:


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

No prob, this Bronze/Silver/Gold BronzeHD/SilverHD/GoldHD/PlatiumHD stuff can get confusing. I think our local cable company (Comcast) has about 25 different named packages. agggggg!


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

KalebD said:


> Back to Topic. My current service level is the following:
> SilverHD with PlatinumHD, America's Top 200
> Local Channels: Houston, TX DMA Package
> Premium Channels: Starz!
> ...


Why do you list FSSW as an addon... it's our local RSN, it should be included with AT 200 right?


----------



## KalebD (May 8, 2007)

CoolGui said:


> Why do you list FSSW as an addon... it's our local RSN, it should be included with AT 200 right?


I copied that directly from my programming window from the E* website. I was too lazy to retype. :hurah:


----------

